# west bay - 12-31 almost pb trout...



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

had a banner day. drifted a gut over and over as the fish were stacked up in this narrow 5 ft deep gut. started off with just me and another boat drifting the area. ended up with about a dozen boats and a few kayakers as well. eveyone seemed pretty courteous though and it didn't bother the fish. fish hit any plastic with a flash in it. lots of sparkle did best. i was tossing a red and gold flash sand eel jr. on my second drift i boated a fat 27 incher, and cpr'd(will post pic after i load my camera software.) next drift i hooked into a trout that dwarfed that one. got it boat side(i don't fish out of the boat that often and rarely have a net) and in and out of our hands one too many times and instead of cpr, it was a quick cr, doh!!! it was at least 4 inches bigger, thought i had a small tarpon at first. man it was fat. i think i would've been more bummed, but i got to hold her for a second. altogether we probably caught our limits but only kept about 15 fish. we had the two big girls, 5 or 6 in the 20-24 inch range and a bunch in the 15-19 inch range. i think we only caught 1 undersized fish all morning. new to carrying the camera and the catching oppty was in a zone that was about 10 casts wide for each drift, so i only got a few pics which will follow later. great way to end the year!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

NICE REPOrt, what time ofthe day did you do your best .


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

we were there from about 8-12:30. we left around 10:30 because the little area had gotten too crowded and noticed 30 minutes later, everyone had left. went back and still boated 2-3 fish every drift. they ate all morning. even the little ones were fat. however, their stomachs we mostly empty at the cleaning table.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*pic*

first one...


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

man, that is a fat fish. nice report.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Dang*

I got invited on this trip and had to decline.... SUX to be me....

Mike said something to the effect that I couldn't bring my shrimp or something like that... LMAO......

Jode


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*filets*

yeah jode, then you could've been catching big trout and not dealing with the self appointed neighborhood watch... 

oh, and it doesn't pull vacuum to be you

all the fish we caught that day were fat, even the little ones...


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Dang! I knew I should have gotten my phone fixed!

Only 4 inches bigger than the one you landed? Since there was no photo available, I would have gone with an easy 6 inches bigger!

Nice haul!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

it wasn't just the length, the girth was tremendous! i thought it was a tarpon when i first saw it. one buddy who had yet to land one, set down his rod and said ok, i don't need to catch anything, you just made my day. but then of course, they both wanted to dip their hand in my bag of sand eel jrs. if was just one of those days when i was holding my mouth right. i caught as many as the othere 2 combined. my buddy on the back thought it was cause i was on the front of the boat and he was missin "the hole." i switched spots with him and proceeded to catch one on my first cast and then another on the next cast.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going Boat Money! You will remember that day for a long time!! That's an impressive looking trout with some weight!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

What a trout! And the other a mere 4" longer? I wish...........


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice Report*

Nice fish....Thanks for the report....


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

*nice fish*

i think we were out there with ya. those fish were up in that gut tight. we got over there a little bit late and then i think some boats followed cause that traffic in there got heavy. we did the same thing yall did. we moved out a ways and picked up some just keeper trout and some throwbacks and then moved back in towards the money area for a little while after most of the boats left. i think we ended the day with 20 trout. good looking trout and sorry about the big girl. we caught a couple solid ones but never hung any big girls. good work.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> it wasn't just the length, the girth was tremendous! i thought it was a tarpon when i first saw it. one buddy who had yet to land one, set down his rod and said ok, i don't need to catch anything, you just made my day. but then of course, they both wanted to dip their hand in my bag of sand eel jrs. if was just one of those days when i was holding my mouth right. i caught as many as the othere 2 combined. my buddy on the back thought it was cause i was on the front of the boat and he was missin "the hole." i switched spots with him and proceeded to catch one on my first cast and then another on the next cast.


Great fish boat-money. What were you throwing?


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

kenny said:


> Great fish boat-money. What were you throwing?


Kenny,,,I think you just bumped the oldest thread in history!LOL,,,


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

*good story*

classic bump though dont you think!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...nice ....I didn't even notice that one. Maybe this was a setup!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

boat money, 

I have caught some very nice trout out of that same spot, nice to see someone hit some decent fish.

Happy New Year
DannyMac


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Just remembering


----------

